# Strapping Down Propane



## joshfromdc (Mar 11, 2006)

Hey Buzzards, 

How you to secure your propane tank in your boat? Do you throw it in a drop bag? Do you strap it in some way? It's such a strangely-shaped object. I want to make something that makes it easier lock it down. 

Thanks! 

Josh


----------



## Norcalcoastie (Jan 4, 2019)

I put 5 gallon (20lb) containers in a milk crate. It keeps them from bumming other stuff up. The crate sits right in the floor in the rear of the raft in an everything bag. I also have a smaller Worthington 2.5 gal container that I nest in a large cooking pot.
The smaller tanks are pricey but are so nice due to their smaller size and weight. It’s plenty of fuel for a summer week long trip.


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

joshfromdc said:


> Hey Buzzards,
> 
> How you to secure your propane tank in your boat? Do you throw it in a drop bag? Do you strap it in some way? It's such a strangely-shaped object. I want to make something that makes it easier lock it down.
> 
> ...


I use a 4.5 pound tank and it fits nicely in my dry box. I've found it to hold plenty of fuel for a long trip. I'm even considering moving to a smaller tank.


----------



## joshfromdc (Mar 11, 2006)

Pine said:


> I use a 4.5 pound tank and it fits nicely in my dry box. I've found it to hold plenty of fuel for a long trip. I'm even considering moving to a smaller tank.


I have a 11lber that is pretty great. It fits most places but I was just wondering if anyone actually straps it on.


----------



## Mtnbuzzer (Feb 5, 2016)

I put my tank in a dry bag. It's an odd size, 12 pounds. It makes great filler of space in the stern. Around the groover. Plenty of gas for a 7 day trip.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

At first I use to put my spare life jacket around it and throw it in the gear pile on the back. Then I found a milk crate to fit it. Now I take a 5 lbs. bottle and toss it in the dry box I sit on....... or let someone else carry one who thinks my 5lbs bottle is too small. 🐴


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

Pine said:


> I use a 4.5 pound tank and it fits nicely in my dry box. I've found it to hold plenty of fuel for a long trip. I'm even considering moving to a smaller tank.


The 20 pounders fit perfectly in a milk crate, makes them easy to rig on a hard deck. I've rigged them in with my baggage too, right in the very stern of the boat upright.


----------



## joshfromdc (Mar 11, 2006)

Pine said:


> The 20 pounders fit perfectly in a milk crate, makes them easy to rig on a hard deck. I've rigged them in with my baggage too, right in the very stern of the boat upright.


I throw mine in the little area behind my drop bag in the stern too. Do you worry about the sharp edges?


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

joshfromdc said:


> I throw mine in the little area behind my drop bag in the stern too. Do you worry about the sharp edges?


Yep, was definitely worried about the edges, which was a big reason why I downsized to the smaller tank, which fit like a glove in my dry box. One less thing to rig too.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I use these





Trident Marine "Viking Cylinders" - Fiberglass Propane Tanks


Viking Fiberglass Propane Tanks. What recreational and commercial boaters need to end unsightly and dangerous rust and corrosion.




www.go2marine.com





Super easy to strap down, and they don't weigh much at all, which matters to me..


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

I've got one of the Vikings as well, 2 actually. I just throw it in the back with the other gear like buckets etc, with a similar shape. The tank has no hard edges so no worries on any wear and tear.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Here is another option. Yes they are expensive.









Propane Coozy - Whitewater Worthy


Protect your gear from sharp metal edges with the Propane Coozy. I have Patterns set up for the two tanks in the photo, 5 lb Manchester and 11 lb Worthington. This item is Made To Order




www.whitewaterworthy.com


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Can't find any place in Utah that will re-certify the Viking cylinders. Closest is apparently Front Range... since I have 3 and they are all now out of certification, either I fill 'em at remote spots where no one gives a damn or run the standard metal 5 gallons.


----------



## dkingslc (May 22, 2020)

I've always rigged the 5lb and 11lb bottles on the bottom middle of my aft beaver board. I lay them on their side with one strap around the belly and one strap around the handle. I don't suppose leaving a propane bottle on it's side is the best thing to do but I've never had any issues.

EDIT: propane tank size


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I use a little steel 5-lb cylinder and just put it in the small 2-gal plastic bucket I carry, set in the bottom of the boat and make sure both the bucket and the cylinder are lashed in. Works fine.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

B4otter said:


> Can't find any place in Utah that will re-certify the Viking cylinders. Closest is apparently Front Range... since I have 3 and they are all now out of certification, either I fill 'em at remote spots where no one gives a damn or run the standard metal 5 gallons.


Check with bgillespie, he knows a place in SLC that does it


----------



## joshfromdc (Mar 11, 2006)

@Whitewater Worthy Equip How long have you had those Coozys on the market?


----------



## panicman (Apr 7, 2005)

If your worried about the sharp edges I took a cheap garden hose and slit it down the middle for the link I needed for each edge. Then you fold it over and shape it around the ends and then ziptie thm to the tank.


----------



## RidgeLivin (Apr 25, 2019)

Skinny 11 lb tank fits perfectly in a 5 gallon bucket. I put that 5 gallon bucket in a drop bag next to me and strap it to the frame. I was able to buy the 11 lb tank from AAA propane in Denver. Obnxiously, it costs quite a bit more than a 25 lb tank.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

I have 5# &11#ers, I put them in the 3 gallon buckets that I use for my handwash. They just sit on my beaver board, under my gearpile tarp.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Reading all these posts of things just sitting in boats on top of gear piles, in buckets, wherever, have you guys ever flipped? Are you prepared to lose this stuff?


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is my current trailer frame set up. Trash containers flanking my Viking cylinder. My 110L cooler fits perfectly behind these.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Nice. Thems some trash cans..


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes they are. I figure if you separate compostable garbage from the dry stuff they would hold most of a decent sized grand trips refuse if compacted properly. HD plastic with a screw on lid. Water tight. They also have different sizes. Haven’t figured out how to source them though. These were samples that were supplied to a wholesaler in Pa who one of my rafting buds works for. They have a website and I ”contacted us” and got no reply. Hell, I would be willing to buy a pallet of these and sell em but I haven’t been able to figure out how to buy them.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

__





Plastic Containers Category | Containers, Food Containers and Stack-and-Nest Containers | U.S. Plastic Corp.


Your Source for plastic containers, containers, food containers, plastic container and container.




www.usplastic.com





They likely have them, they have everything plastic, ya just gotta dig, or call them lol. 

I have no idea why you would need to keep trash dry, but what the heck.. I'd look for something similar that had better tie down options than plastic handles though..


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

The handles seem really stout. I just leave them strapped on the boat and take the trash down there as needed.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

They also work perfect for fragile food stuff like chips and bread.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

jamesthomas said:


> The handles seem really stout. I just leave them strapped on the boat and take the trash down there as needed.


Have you flipped with them remaining intact?

I'd get a router and put a couple of slots in the wide portions of the lid were they mine.. rig to flip lol


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

jamesthomas said:


> They also work perfect for fragile food stuff like chips and bread.


That they do. I used to use pickle barrels when I was a newbie with no dry box..


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

jamesthomas said:


> They also work perfect for fragile food stuff like chips and bread.


Also, don't know that I'd want to carry food in the trash containers..

Just sayin


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

They clean up real easy plus I line them with trash compactor bags and bleach them out after every trip.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

joshfromdc said:


> How you to secure your propane tank in your boat?


My tank will float. I will get it back if it ever leaves the boat.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

RidgeLivin said:


> Skinny 11 lb tank fits perfectly in a 5 gallon bucket. I put that 5 gallon bucket in a drop bag next to me and strap it to the frame. I was able to buy the 11 lb tank from AAA propane in Denver. Obnxiously, it costs quite a bit more than a 25 lb tank.


FYI.... Murdoch's sells the 10lb skinny Steel tanks for $55. They are Flame King brand. Substantially cheaper then anywhere else I've seen them. They had a pretty good stock of them when I grabbed mine.

I do like the Viking composite tanks. We weighed them compared to my 10lb tank and the 17 pound viking tank weighs as much full as the 10lb steel tank does empty...pretty neat. Kinda hard to find a new Viking though...most seem to have been made a year or two ago and the certification starts from the build date not the sale date.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

I ordered my skinny 11#er from Menards for $60, (after rebate)I think. And they shipped it to me free.
Best price I'd found on one.


----------



## mwrench (Apr 23, 2005)

I have 11lb tank that fits perfectly in a 5 gallon bucket that I used to settle water for filtering. Both get added to the gear pile in the back bay.


----------



## RidgeLivin (Apr 25, 2019)

mwrench said:


> I have 11lb tank that fits perfectly in a 5 gallon bucket that I used to settle water for filtering. Both get added to the gear pile in the back bay.


I do the exact same thing (using the 11 lb propane 5 gallon bucket to settle water with alum while at camp). I also use it on longer trips to cool drag bag beers with water drained from the cooler.


----------



## cake knife (May 10, 2010)

I found drain cap at Home Depot. It serves as a strap mounting point (I have a floor in the front bay ) and as a step as well


----------



## Rafter Larry (Aug 10, 2021)

joshfromdc said:


> Hey Buzzards,
> 
> How you to secure your propane tank in your boat? Do you throw it in a drop bag? Do you strap it in some way? It's such a strangely-shaped object. I want to make something that makes it easier lock it down.
> 
> ...


Hi Josh. Recretec makes a propane cradle. I have also used milk containers. I also purchased a 2.5 gal Viking that fits into my dry box. The 5 gallon tanks are a pain. Good luck. Larry


----------



## fuzzyb22 (Sep 11, 2020)

My 20 lb can goes side down in an extra large milk crate, and my 10 lb cans fit just right in 5 gallon buckets. They all get strapped down easily under dry bags and other stuff.


----------



## peernisse (Jun 1, 2011)

joshfromdc said:


> Hey Buzzards,
> 
> How you to secure your propane tank in your boat? Do you throw it in a drop bag? Do you strap it in some way? It's such a strangely-shaped object. I want to make something that makes it easier lock it down.
> 
> ...


Large bomb -> drop bag. Small bomb -> maybe a milk crate, maybe not -> again, drop bag. Cheers.


----------



## peernisse (Jun 1, 2011)

panicman said:


> If your worried about the sharp edges I took a cheap garden hose and slit it down the middle for the link I needed for each edge. Then you fold it over and shape it around the ends and then ziptie thm to the tank.


Or use some leftover carboard from your trip pack to pad it.


----------



## peernisse (Jun 1, 2011)

joshfromdc said:


> I have a 11lber that is pretty great. It fits most places but I was just wondering if anyone actually straps it on.


I can offer my experience that I do not strap my propane, I fit it in my drop basket with the rest of the heavy metal, tetris style. It is all contained with the table that goes over it. If I had to put a bomb on my frame for some reason, yes obviously I would lash it. Cheers.


----------

